# Why does Bambi Hump



## Bambi (May 1, 2005)

Bambi humps this one stuffed animal of hers now when she starts to growl and fight with it and sometimes she will jump on my arm, growl and then start humping. She is almost 5 months old, has not gotten her period yet (thank God)...is she in heat or just showing that she is boss? Will the humping stop when i get her spayed?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bambi_@Aug 16 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Bambi humps this one stuffed animal of hers now when she starts to growl and fight with it and sometimes she will jump on my arm, growl and then start humping.  She is almost 5 months old, has not gotten her period yet (thank God)...is she in heat or just showing that she is boss?  Will the humping stop when i get her spayed?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91246*


[/QUOTE]
Females also hump, and no, they do not stop humping after being spayed. Thats what somebody posted before at least.







Shes just showing her dominance.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Right.... females hump also... What AJ says is correct!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 16 2005, 09:00 PM
> *Right.... females hump also... What AJ says is correct!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yep, because you taught me when you posted it!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 16 2005, 09:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, because you taught me when you posted it!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91260
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Joplin has humped her little stuffed Jack since she was 13-weeks-old. She is over two-years-old now, and still loves Jack. As I've said on another forum, it doesn't bother me a bit. Reminds me of my ex-husband - LOL


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Aug 17 2005, 12:29 AM
> *My Joplin has humped her little stuffed Jack since she was 13-weeks-old.  She is over two-years-old now, and still loves Jack.  As I've said on another forum, it doesn't bother me a bit.  Reminds me of my ex-husband - LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91373*


[/QUOTE]

LOL! THat's funny!

Chloe occasionally humps our golden retriever, he looks at me like sigh...she is at it again. He will let her go at it for a while then stands up and she rides him around. It's the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Sugar is almost two.......in fact, her birthday is tomorrow!







She has a stuffed donkey that she humps every morning. I have had to sew up the head twice already because she gets pretty violent sometimes. We refer to it as her "special friend."


----------



## Bambi (May 1, 2005)

LOLOLOL!! Yea its funny because I will be on the computer and she'll jump up and grab my arm too and hump and when I look over at her, she just looks me in the eyes and growls at me. She's a vicious little humper!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I was shocked  when Frosty, after being spayed for a couple of months, began humping Dafney(our dach) who is also a girl. I guess the modesty left in me (yeah right! after 3 births who can have any modesty left?) is bothered by this. All I have to do is say her name and she immediately stops. I have noticed she is worse ( or should I say more frequent) when Dafney is sitting close to me...hhmmm


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Aug 18 2005, 09:34 PM
> *I was shocked  when Frosty, after being spayed for a couple of months, began humping Dafney(our dach) who is also a girl.  I guess the modesty left in me (yeah right!  after 3 births who can have any modesty left?) is bothered by this.  All I have to do is say her name and she immediately stops.  I have noticed she is worse ( or should I say more frequent) when Dafney is sitting close to me...hhmmm
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Dixie just started this with my arm too. i just look at her and tell her princesses don't behave that way and she stops. Gives me the funniest look kinda like ....ooo, sorry got a bit carried away there.... soooo funny. And yes she is spayed too.


----------



## MamatoKids (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG! I was just about to post. Jhuma is 4 months old. Yesterday for the first time I saw here starting to hump poor Bella . Bella had this expression that made me laugh out so very loud. It was silly but very funny to watch little jhuma trying to do that. I am glad someone posted. I was wondering where Jhuma could've learnt that!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

It's deffinitely a domeneering thing. If it was a live puppy, they do that to eachother, too. I read in training articles, never let them hump your leg...they are trying to dominate you.

Max beats up that pillow behind him in the picture and constantly folds it in half and starts humping. It's like a wrestling match and when he feels he has control, he starts humping it....funny thing to watch.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I agree that it is a dominance thing. Gizmo has his special bunny that he's had since he was a puppy, and he also gets pretty violent throwing it around and shaking it etc. Yep... my boy likes it rough







I don't see it as a problem unless she does it to people. Then she believes she is the pack leader and should be taught not to do it. Gizmo only humps the hubby.... heehee, I guess he knows who's boss... ME!!









My other maltese, Benji was funny. I'd have a friend over and I had all my stuffed animals on the floor. He would casually trot in, tip my Panda bear over so that it's butt was up in the air... and mount it!! I would be mortified!!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> I agree that it is a dominance thing. Gizmo has his special bunny that he's had since he was a puppy, and he also gets pretty violent throwing it around and shaking it etc. Yep... my boy likes it rough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I had this pom, Sasha, and we had 3 cats as well. she'd start humping them and it was so funny coz they would just lay there and let her do it. I don't know why in the heck she did it, but everytime I'd turn around she'd just be there humping the cats. When I'd look at her, she'd stop like she was doing something wrong, like her mommy saw her humping, like how I would look if my mom saw me humping someone...


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

We also had this crippled Staffie, and Benji was always humping her. He picked on the ones that couldn't defend themselves. Typical male!! haha!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> Bambi humps this one stuffed animal of hers now when she starts to growl and fight with it and sometimes she will jump on my arm, growl and then start humping. She is almost 5 months old, has not gotten her period yet (thank God)...is she in heat or just showing that she is boss? Will the humping stop when i get her spayed?[/B]


Well I don't know for sure but I think 5 months is pretty young. Summer went in to heat at 10 mos. Thats when she started the humping thing







She's spayed now and







she stillll humps her favorite toy When she first started it was a little stuffed green bear after she went thur her heat I threw the bear away hoping she would stop ( that was about the only thing she humped)







Gave her a nice clean stuffed puppy and







what does she do







the little rat humps this an only this one toy :lol: :lol: good luck my Summer is still humping every once in a while 
I do tell her no when she starts to do this and she stops


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Ruby must be "Pat" from SNL, cuz she has never humped anything and she's 11 months old!!


----------

